# Wanted,, 1935-36 Rollfast TANK,,,might not be the only one searching



## 72 rover (Oct 22, 2012)

Just started my search for a mid 30's Harris Zep Tank for my Rollfast bicycle build. I should have bid on the last one I saw on ebay.
 Found this picture here on the cabe, one that was for sale a couple years ago and offered by a member. It does'nt have to be this pretty as it will be repainted. If anyone has one that requires ding repair, thats okay as long as the price is fair.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 22, 2012)

That's not a Zep tank. The Hawthorne Zep tank gills are vertical. Here's a pic of my Zep.


----------



## 72 rover (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry for the mis identification as i'm new to this style of bicycle. fordsnake, do you know what kind of tank I have pictured? It was advertised as a Zep tank on another post. 
 I'm looking for the tank I have pictured and could change the title of this post if I know what it's from. I've read that most call these style bicycles Zep bicycles even though they are not. My bicycle is not a true Zep as it doesn't have the locking tripple crown fork Zeps come with. Chris


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Rollfast Tank*

I believe the tank with the horizontal gills were used on Rollfast bikes.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 22, 2012)

*zepdom*

The "Zep" was the top of the line for Montgomery Wards, but referred to a few different models over the years...in '36-'37 it was the HP Snyder fastback sport frame, '38 it was a bent tank.
In '38 HP Snyder transitioned the tank vertical slits to horizontal and the truss rod position also changed drastically with the stay secured under the fender, not an extension of a fork mounted plate (truss waterfall curved in '36, straight angled in '37).
Pictured is a ''38 Harvard badged HP Snyder product that evidences this.
So it is true that Zep bicycles only had vertical tank slits, but not so for retailer, but by year and in'38, the fastback sport was no longer the Zep.
If you are making a Rollfast, stick with the vertical slit tank if your truss rods are not secured the way below.
Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 22, 2012)

If I can paraphrase Phil about this matter...

"Shown below is a 1938 Hawthorne Comet tank (Cleveland Welding built) and a 1938 Snyder built Zep tank. While the two tanks look similar, the frames they fit are different and they do not interchange. Snyder also produced a version of the tank with horizontal louvers which will physically fit the Zep frame but is incorrect for a Zep. In addition to being sold as Hawthornes; Zep, Comet or Sport, the "fastback" frames were also marketed by the D.P. Harris company as Rollfasts and with a myriad of other badges". – Phil Marshall 





I'd suggest you post photos of your bike first before you regrettably buy the wrong tank.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 23, 2012)

*tank*

Check with member 55tbird he had one for sale a couple months ago. I saw it and it was a nice tank. Frankster41


----------



## 55tbird (Oct 23, 2012)

*Tank sold*

Thanks for the referral Frank, but my tank sold a few months ago.  Mike


----------



## 72 rover (Oct 23, 2012)

Zepdom,that ''38 Harvard badged HP Snyder built bicycle has the same fender truss brace as the bicycle I just purchased. Will post the frame BB serial number to help ID this bicycle i'm trying to get a tank for. I thought I picked up a 1936 Snyder frame.
 fordsnake, I'll post pics soon as I don't want to end up with a tank that doesn't fit.


----------



## 72 rover (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a CADET badged Snyder built Fastback Sport frame and this is the frame im seeking a tank for. The serial number looks like 741609 but after removing paint, the number 7 looks more like a Z. In this style of numbers i've matched up with other snyder stamped serial #'s the 7 does not look the same. I'm calling it a Z for now,,,Z41609
 The sprocket and crank are not original to this frame.  Any help identifying the year of this frame would be great. Chris


----------



## 72 rover (Oct 25, 2012)

Its 2.5 inches between bars near the front.  At this time the only items pictured that are original to this frame are the forks and headbadge.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 26, 2012)

*fender bridge*

One big difference between the CWC and the Snyder built frames of this style is the fender bridge. The CWC bridge is strait and on the Snyder frame its curved. Frankster41


----------



## hcdsign (Oct 27, 2012)

I just bought a pair of Hawthorne fenders off of feebay for the curved braces.  I plan to flip the braces with the ones on my fenders, and resell the rougher braces & feebay fenders.  I am not sure if you need the rounded or peaked fenders, but the ones i am getting are round.  I will post a picture when i get them if you are interested.  They appear to be decent, but not perfect, but something may be better than nothing, or at least a starting point.

If you want a sneak peak at what my current braces look like, jump to my current project thread. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...th-serial-ID-date-Saved-from-being-parted-out!

I suck at adding links, so i hope the above attempt works!!

Hey Frank, Mike, any ideas where i can get a light for my Hawthorne V.60??  (sorry to hijack your thread)

Thanks, Howie.


----------

